# High dividend and stable



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

This little guy offers a nice dividend. Check out Invesco's OIB exchange traded fund. It uses munis for stability.

It pays it's dividends monthly. I recommend scaling into any positions taking consideration of the ex-d date. Cost average yourself as it does fluctuate. If anything, set a stop at a price level that would be equal to flat your dividends plus comissions/fees. Raise the stop as it goes up for a cushion. :beercheer:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Big fan of high div bond funds 
Buy enough sothey buy more each month wi th the drip, then sell it and keep enough xo it keeps accumulatig more of itself. Free money.
Sorry for the grammar, am playing with the girls new tablet.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> Big fan of high div bond funds
> Buy enough sothey buy more each month wi th the drip, then sell it and keep enough xo it keeps accumulatig more of itself. Free money.
> Sorry for the grammar, am playing with the girls new tablet.


:beercheer: Absolutely.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, love your quote. Great book.


----------

